# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Sunday "gravy" from "Goodfellas"

## Angela

After I saw the "Apple Strudel from Inglorious Basterds"0 on "Binging with Babish" in my youtube feed, I wondered if he tried to recreate the sauce from that memorable "cooking dinner" scene in "Goodfellas".

He did. :) 

Why didn't I think of doing a series like this??? :)





This is the Babish recreation. I don't know how authentic it is because it's not my tradition, although I like the end result very much. :) For one thing, I know my husband's family doesn't add a carrot, and the meatballs are fried also before they go in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEjMyHccX8U

----------

